# Groves Tasteless Chill Tonic



## annie44 (Jul 31, 2006)

Any info. would be appreciated - my friend came across a bunch of old medicine bottles, and I am trying to get some info. on them for her.  Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Cindy, It's a very common bottle but you don't see many lables.
 It wasn't tastless either but in fact super bitter. It had crystals that settled in the bottom half of the bottle in a gray thick muck and a dark liquid in the top half. The crystals would stick in between your teeth and the bitter taste would stay in your mouth until they disolved.[:'(] All day.LoL


----------



## annie44 (Jul 31, 2006)

Warren,
 I don't know where you acquire all of your interesting facts, but I sure appreciate your sharing the information with me!
 If I come across a full bottle of Groves Tasteless Chill Tonic, I will make sure not to take a swig!
 Cindy


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

My wife calls me a walking ensack of something or other. LoL My mom and dad give me alot of info on this kind of thing. I was also very close to my grand dad and some uncles and aunts who were here in the late 1800s. I only got to spend a short time with some of them but they were a great wealth of info. My last great aunt died 14 years ago at 103.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think that the information you have is fascinating - it sounds like you have an interesting family history as well.  I have a next door neighbor in his late 90's, but mentally sharp as a tack.  I really enjoy conversations with him, especially when he talks about my neighborhood when he moved in 60 years ago.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jul 31, 2006)

Annie, what Warren doesn't tell you that he is old , over 50 and he took some of this stuff when he was a kid[][], nice find


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

These older folks are a national treasure of living history and are more than willing to share it with anyone. My advise, use it. It will give you insites into the past and give them the pleasure of company.


 Pay no attention to the Steve behind the curtain.[sm=lol.gif] Wats up Steve, Lookin forward to seein ya again in April.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Aug 1, 2006)

Warren, I could only wish I had your knowledge, I just a learning too, I did learn a long time ago to talk to the oldtimers and listen to what they say, haha now I'm an oldtimer too, but nobody want to talk to me hehe


----------

